# Headed to surgery unable to take meds



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, I first posted a couple of weeks ago about being new to the whole thyroid thing. Now things are flying. I was put on Tapazole (generic), but after 2 weeks I had a severe allergic reaction. The dr has been left with no other choice but iodine drops until surgery, which is 10 days away. The iodine drops are more for shrinking the thyroid because it is around my larynx and trachea and to decrease blood flow. He said he is concerned with Thyroid Storm, but we are out of options. I also have a mass that is shown to be separate from the thyroid in a CT scan and the impression was lymphoma (although the endo believes it's attached) to the thyroid. 
I guess my question is ?Has anyone gone into surgery with high everything, except TSH? How did it turn out? Any other natural suggestions to lowering my levels?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, wondering - did you also have an ultrasound? What did that show?


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

The U/S only showed that the mass and thyroid were very vascular and that the mass is solid not cystic.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you please post your numbers again? Thanks!


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Free t4 4.32
Free t3 14.7
TSH 0.05
Thy ab 315
Thyro peroxaise 173
Total t3 2.99

I think that's it... Except all my cbc's


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh, the graves test was 347


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

Let me give a little more. I began having trouble last March, I thought it was female related, I ended up having a hysterectomy in July. After I never got better, the nurse told me my TSH was low .16, before surgery (insert furious me here) and I needed it rechecked. So in Aug the TSH had dropped to .06. The end of Sept I noticed a knot on my neck, that is when I finally went to my PCP and she did a complete thyroid panel and U/S and CT. The 2nd week in Oct was the first time with the endocrinologist and found out what all was wrong. Now here we are.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, you've been through so much! I hope you're feeling better soon -- so -- did they ever decide if it is hashimoto's or graves? Hang in there -- there are some wonderful & helpful people on this board!


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have both Hashimoto's and Graves


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I had severe eye pain with both synthroid and tirosint. Currently am on no medication until body calms down. As I have thought about this; it leads me to a question for you, which is -- if you end up with no thyroid (surgery) and you cannot take medication, then what will you do? Can you take armour then? Or -- can you eat freshly cooked animal thyroid as in the ancient days?

Thanks for talking with me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most of the time, when the thyroid is removed, the antibodies that make on intolerant to thyroid medications go away, thereby making thyroid meds tolerable.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you on beta blockers?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Swimmer, like joplin said, more than likely Tribble won't have any issues taking thyroid medication after her thyroid is removed and her immune system calms down. Before my thyroid was removed my body fought the medicine like crazy and my levels were bouncing around like crazy. Now that my thyroid is gone, my body is sucking up the Synthroid like crazy and the awful side effects are going away (although I will probably need a dose increase soon).

Tribble, are you on a beta blocker? I've also heard herbs like lemon balm and bugleweed can help with hyperthyroidism, but I don't know if there's enough time before your surgery for them to do any good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tribble101 said:


> Hello everyone, I first posted a couple of weeks ago about being new to the whole thyroid thing. Now things are flying. I was put on Tapazole (generic), but after 2 weeks I had a severe allergic reaction. The dr has been left with no other choice but iodine drops until surgery, which is 10 days away. The iodine drops are more for shrinking the thyroid because it is around my larynx and trachea and to decrease blood flow. He said he is concerned with Thyroid Storm, but we are out of options. I also have a mass that is shown to be separate from the thyroid in a CT scan and the impression was lymphoma (although the endo believes it's attached) to the thyroid.
> I guess my question is ?Has anyone gone into surgery with high everything, except TSH? How did it turn out? Any other natural suggestions to lowering my levels?


It may not be wise to do anything other than what your doctor instructs you to do. The Lugol's Solution should do the trick.

How are you feeling?

When is your surgery scheduled?


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

@Ginav yes, I am on a beta blocker
@Andros I feel as good as a 36 year old teacher, mom of an 11 and 8 year old does going through this...

My surgery is Nov 20th.

I hope I can take the synthroid or whatever, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Tribble101 (Oct 17, 2013)

New numbers, I put them in my signature. What do you that have Graves do for eye pain?


----------

